# F30 NBT Retrofit and Apps Installation from HU_Entry



## bugratu (Sep 18, 2010)

Even there are lots of posts regarding NBT Retrofit for F30, i think it will be better to summarize the coding process and get/share information about installing apps on NBT unit for the ones that has been retrofitted via emulator. 

As far as I understand, when the wiring is completed, required steps are as follows,

Change build date to 07/13 

Add VO
609 
6NR

Change 
6NH to 6NS

Then
Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Right-Click on HU_NBT ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.

Any comments or additional suggestions to make the retrofitted NBT to work? 

Also wondering is there any way to install apps such as Weather, Internet if the unit does not come up with? 

Hopefully this topic will summarize the process to make retrofit more straightforward.


----------



## thehobbit (Feb 4, 2015)

I think that you eventually code KOMBI, at least that's what I did on mine.
I don't know if there are any others ECU to code.


----------



## bugratu (Sep 18, 2010)

As far as I understand in addition to HU_NBT, Kombi and ICM should also be coded. BTW I was trying to code with emulator, seems like it does not allow coding. I will try with another emulator, and if again same thing happens will try coding without emulator.


----------



## Fooljam (Oct 2, 2007)

Just code the unit without emulator if the problem persists.
Code cluster, PDC too if you have


----------



## bugratu (Sep 18, 2010)

It looks like my cars i-level is newer than the NBT I'm trying to retrofit. As shawnsheridan suggested, I have to flash NBT. During FLASH process I'll keep Donor Vehicles VIN Number (as it has FSC codes and maps), thus at Tal Processing, as soon as I hit Read FA, I need to edit FA_aus_VCM.xml in FA-Editor and change VIN to the Donor vehicles VIN in in order to match NBT, and then check the box for Read VIN from FA.

Otherwise I get error 
Asynchrone programming failed (c049)
FA must not be null when trying to execute a TAL Containing coding transactions. (1358).

When I hit start, I got an error "SVK-Ist does not match expected SGBMIDs for ecu..." which shawnsheridan already mentioned @ http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8714497&postcount=2

After saving SVT_Soll,once more I wanted to "Do a TAL Calculation" but even the calculation was successful and saved SVT_Tall, unfortunately this time I got an error saying 3 TAL Lines have been set to status "Not Executable" during TAL Calculation . [C384]

As I was not sure about it, did not move forward to the Flashing NBT.

As soon as I make sure it is Ok to Flash NBT with these "not executable TALs " I will proceed.

My other option is to VO Code NBT on another F30 which has the same factory options with my car.

Btw I learned "coding NBT to default values" does not remove FSC and Navi Maps inside the unit.


----------



## bugratu (Sep 18, 2010)

Realized that the 3AG rear view camera code in FA prevents coding. As soon as we remove it from FA, it was perfectly coded. Donor car did not have rear view camera, but mine has. As the donor cars production date was 09/14 I assume its NBT should be compatible with it. Seller will send another unit to me, hopefully will be able to VO code new unit with 3AG. Does anyone know version differences of NBTs? Dont know What specific HW should I ask for 04/13 production F30?


----------



## bugratu (Sep 18, 2010)

Another NBT Unit solved the issue. Lesson learned HW 31 NBT may not be compatible with Rear View Camera (3ag), thus it is better to get at least HW21 NBT Unit if you have rear view camera in your car.


----------

